# saterdy afternoon on perdido



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

put in at ruby's around 1:30, water was a bit muddy with a fairly strong current. went upstream & hit pockets & lakes along the way. ended up with 4 bass & an accidental crappie on a superfluke! best bass was 2 & 1/2lbs. 3 keepers over all. had fun. bass in pic hit a splatterback bandit..


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish, good job!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds about like my day Saturday. I went to Seminole landing around 2:30 and fished until 4:30. Caught 4 keepers and missed a couple more. Biggest was 2#. It was a great day to be on the water!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice! Good job man!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice, luv some CRAPPIE! GG


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice fish, over the past few weeks I have found some really good schools of crappie on Side Sonar in Perdido off in the slews, I just have not fished for them.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work. Thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Nice fish, over the past few weeks I have found some really good schools of crappie on Side Sonar in Perdido off in the slews, I just have not fished for them.


 whats the average price of a good side sonar unit? moocho $$$ i would imagine.. thanks!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fishallyear said:


> whats the average price of a good side sonar unit? moocho $$$ i would imagine.. thanks!


Some where around 700-800 bucks for a small one, the better ones will easily be over a grand even if used. However the mega machines will be upwards of 1800-$3000. Sometimes it fells like cheating.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Way to go. A few more days bro then it's time to put it to em!


----------

